# My budget Craigslist build!



## buddy17 (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, my first system started when I was 12, bought a Pioneer receiver and Yamaha 5.1 system with my own money! Parents provided a Sony 27-inch (newly introduced) flat screen CRT. After most of this system was stolen (along with over 200 movies purchased with my own money also), I had to start over. Still had part of the Yamaha speaker system, and moved up and purchased a Yamaha RX-V659 receiver and Samsung LN-46A550 LCD. 

Needed to pay some bills now that I moved into a dorm in college, so i sold the receiver and LCD. As soon as I got my own apartment, I started a new budget system, except the TV! MY current system consists of:

-Samsung LN-46B650 1080p LCD (best buy display model)
-Yamaha RX-V1200 5.1 receiver (craigslist: 75 bucks)
-Klipsch KG 3.5 floorstanders (craigslist: 45 bucks)
-Xbox 360 Elite (free: girlfriend's brother!)
-Dell Inspiron 1520 for movies (graduation present!)

Next purchase is going to be a Dayton sub...I just wish my apt was better suited to 5.1 because I really miss it. I may end up posting some pics for you guys to help with some ideas on making my surround channel placements right. Anyways, just thought i would get this out of the way and see what you guys thought!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Cant beat craigslist, Dec I got a mits hc3000 projector for just $275, not bad considering it only had 1200 hours on the original lamp. Except some folks try to sell their items for _more_ than what I can get it for new (a quick internet search), for some reason that always makes me chuckle. Sounds like you got some good deals tho


----------



## buddy17 (Sep 7, 2010)

ohhh yeah there is definitely more than enough people out there just looking to screw the next guy over....but yeah i feel i have got a few good deals. Its not a newer technology system by any means, and it definitely hurts having to come down from a fairly nice setup to a mid 90's system, but i just keep telling myself i'm saving up for a real HT build down the road!


----------

